# Guess It Game! (Books, Authors, Etc.)



## MichelleR (Feb 21, 2009)

An actress known for playing an alien wrote a book about her struggle with drug addiction. It took a lot of intestinal fortitude. She looks to be responding to her 1 star reviews, and not with a thank you.

Guess the name and book. 

Answered by Barbra and Lori:


Spoiler



Kristen Johnston, Guts


----------



## Lori Devoti (Oct 26, 2010)

Actually, in this case I applaud her for staying true to her brand. Her comments totally fit with who she is and how she presents herself in interviews, etc. 
Lori


----------



## BarbraAnnino (Jan 27, 2011)

My first thought was Sigourney Weaver because of the alien part. 

Come on, the suspense is killing me!


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

no idea... I'm Hollywood ignorant. Can you give a hint as to the show?


----------



## MichelleR (Feb 21, 2009)

Lori Devoti said:


> Actually, in this case I applaud her for staying true to her brand. Her comments totally fit with who she is and how she presents herself in interviews, etc.
> Lori


I still don't think it's a good idea to comment, but you're right about the brand.

New clues:

The actress is quite tall and was also in one of the Austin Powers movies. There is also a hint as to the name of her book in the original post.

Look for her between Venus and Mars.


----------



## BarbraAnnino (Jan 27, 2011)

Kristin something?


----------



## JeanneM (Mar 21, 2011)

I never saw the Austin Powers movies, but the question made me think of Kirstie Alley who played an alien in a Star Trek movie I think...and she also battled an addiction.  Is it she?


----------



## MichelleR (Feb 21, 2009)

The answer is Kristen Johnston, the book is Guts. (Intestinal fortitude? I know, bad.) She was on 3rd Rock from The Sun, and she was Ivana Humpalot in Austin Powers: The Spy Who Shagged Me.

Barbra, I believe, got closest!  Well, Lori clearly knew, too!

***​_New one:_ This author is sure glad that his or her spouse fished the manuscript out of the trash, saying that he or she had something there and ought to keep going.

Name the author, name the book -- heck, name the spouse!

Answered by Jeff:


Spoiler



Carrie, Stephen King, Tabitha.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Thanks to Michelle for clarifying the intent of this thread . . . . . cool idea for a game.   We just wanted to make sure it wasn't a "bash the actress" thread or anything like that! 

I know the answer to the new clue. . .


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

Wasn't that Harry Potter?


----------



## MichelleR (Feb 21, 2009)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Thanks to Michelle for clarifying the intent of this thread . . . . . cool idea for a game.  We just wanted to make sure it wasn't a "bash the actress" thread or anything like that!
> 
> I know the answer to the new clue. . .


Yep, I saw the book in my recommends, and I was going to mention it -- before it occurred to me that I could make it a guessing game.



Chad Winters said:


> Wasn't that Harry Potter?


Nope.


----------



## anguabell (Jan 9, 2011)

I know the actress (hint: 3rd rock from the Sun) and I saw the reviews and her comments. (I did not read the book as I have no interest in the subject matter.) She is not a professional writer, so her reactions are kind of understandable. She is not trying to build an audience for her future literary endeavors. I think people who write this sort of a "confessional" bare-it-all autobiography, as a part of their therapy and a road to recovery, do not realize how much pain the reception of their heart felt work can cause them. Publishing is not for faint hearted. 
Anyway, I feel really sorry for her and would not want to participate in any sort of "bashing" or mocking someone who's been through so much. Doesn't sound like a good sort of fun to me.


----------



## MichelleR (Feb 21, 2009)

Where's the bashing? I bought the book after I saw her comments.  I don't think it's good to comment, but I have no ill will toward her, just thought it would be a fun guessing game that people could guess a name and then go somewhere to verify. Like a blind gossip item.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

O.K. folks. . . for the record. . . the mod squad has conferred and been in touch with Michelle. . . .the point of this thread is to guess the book and author based on the clue. . . . .the first clue has been solved. We're on to



> New one: This author is sure glad that his or her spouse fished the manuscript out of the trash, saying that he or she had something there and ought to keep going.
> 
> Name the author, name the book -- heck, name the spouse!


Carry on, please. . . .

(I know the answer but have promised Michelle I won't spoil it. . . . .  )


----------



## MichelleR (Feb 21, 2009)

Thanks, Ann.

I'll pop in with another clue in a couple hours if no one gets it.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

_Carrie_. Stephen King. His wife's name is Tabitha.


----------



## marianneg (Nov 4, 2008)

Jeff said:


> _Carrie_. Stephen King. His wife's name is Tabitha.


Darn it, Jeff beat me by about 15 minutes. I actually knew that one.


----------



## Jon Olson (Dec 10, 2010)

marianneg said:


> Darn it, Jeff beat me by about 15 minutes. I actually knew that one.


I'll offer one:

This author is credited with founding (not simply naming) a generation. Name the author, and the generation.


----------



## MichelleR (Feb 21, 2009)

Jeff said:


> _Carrie_. Stephen King. His wife's name is Tabitha.


Yes, Yes, and Yes! 

***​
This author was a successful TV writer in the 80s. The author has stated that one of the appeals of writing novels is that you can write what you want and not have to worry about the budget. The upshot? The author's books have brought him or her full circle -- a successful TV show.

Name the author, name the show.

Supertricky bonus: An actress on the show played a role (on another show) that is shared with an actress who starred in one of the shows written by the author. If you can decipher that, you can answer it, too!

purplepen got it:


Spoiler



George RR Martin, Game of Thrones



...and supertricky bonus is


Spoiler



Lena Headey from GoT played Sarah Connor, as did Linda Hamilton. Linda Hamilton was in the TV show Beauty and The Beast, and George Martin wrote for that.


***​
Don't know, Jon! Interested in finding out.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

Jon Olson said:


> I'll offer one:
> 
> This author is credited with founding (not simply naming) a generation. Name the author, and the generation.


Could you mean Allen Ginsberg and the Beat Generation?


----------



## purplepen79 (May 6, 2010)

MichelleR said:


> This author was a successful TV writer in the 80s. The author has stated that one of the appeals of writing novels is that you can write what you want and not have to worry about the budget. The upshot? The author's books have brought him or her full circle -- a successful TV show.
> 
> Name the author, name the show.


George RR Martin, _Game of Thrones _ (don't know the supertricky bonus, as I have not seen the show yet


----------



## MichelleR (Feb 21, 2009)

purplepen79 said:


> George RR Martin, _Game of Thrones _ (don't know the supertricky bonus, as I have not seen the show yet


Yep.

The supertricky bonus is:

Lena Headey plays Cersei Lannister in Game of Thrones...
She used to play the lead in The Sarah Connor Chronicles...
Sarah Connor was played in the Terminator movies by Linda Hamilton...
Linda Hamilton was in Beauty and The Beast (TV)...
And George RR Martin wrote for that show.

***​
Okay...

This author married his 13 year old cousin and a football team is named after one of his most famous works.

Author, team, and the first line of the work in question.

Jeff got it:


Spoiler



Poe. Ravens. Once upon a midnight dreary...


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

MichelleR said:


> Yep.
> 
> The supertricky bonus is:
> 
> ...


Poe. Ravens. Once upon a midnight dreary...


----------



## MichelleR (Feb 21, 2009)

Jeff said:


> Poe. Ravens. Once upon a midnight dreary...


Yep. 

***​
This author's most famous characters include Deenie, Sheila, and Margaret. Name the author, name the books and -- if you're feeling ambitious -- name a problem or worry for each character.

Leslie got it:


Spoiler



The author is Judy Blume.

Deenie is the main character in "Deenie" and she has scoliosis.
Margaret is the main character in "Are You There God, It's Me, Margaret" and she is dealing with her mixed faith (Jewish and Christian).
Sheila is the main character in "Otherwise Known as Sheila the Great." She was first introduced in "Tales of a Fourth Grade Nothing." Sheila has lots of fears--thunderstorms, dogs, swimming, to name a few.


----------



## BarbraAnnino (Jan 27, 2011)

Love this game!

You have stumped me now, though


----------



## MichelleR (Feb 21, 2009)

Thanks, Barbra! (The answer is near and dear to a lot of hearts.)


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

MichelleR said:


> Yep.
> 
> ***​
> This author's most famous characters include Deenie, Sheila, and Margaret. Name the author, name the books and -- if you're feeling ambitious -- name a problem or worry for each character.


The author is Judy Blume.

Deenie is the main character in "Deenie" and she has scoliosis.
Margaret is the main character in "Are You There God, It's Me, Margaret" and she is dealing with her mixed faith (Jewish and Christian).
Sheila is the main character in "Otherwise Known as Sheila the Great." She was first introduced in "Tales of a Fourth Grade Nothing." Sheila has lots of fears--thunderstorms, dogs, swimming, to name a few.

L


----------



## MichelleR (Feb 21, 2009)

Leslie said:


> The author is Judy Blume.
> 
> Deenie is the main character in "Deenie" and she has scoliosis.
> Margaret is the main character in "Are You There God, It's Me, Margaret" and she is dealing with her mixed faith (Jewish and Christian).
> ...


Yay! 

***​This author often features Golden Retrievers in his books. You don't have to be an Einstein to get this one -- just a fan. Name the author, name the specific reference in the clue.

sheiler1963 got it:


Spoiler



Dean Koontz, Einstein was a (furry) character in The Watchers.


----------



## sheiler1963 (Nov 23, 2011)

MichelleR said:


> This author often features Golden Retrievers in his books. You don't have to be an Einstein to get this one -- just a fan. Name the author, name the specific reference in the clue.


That would be Dean Koontz. The first Golden he adopted was named Trixie. When Trixie passed he adopted her grandniece Anna.


----------



## MichelleR (Feb 21, 2009)

sheiler1963 said:


> That would be Dean Koontz. The first Golden he adopted was named Trixie. When Trixie passed he adopted her grandniece Anna.


You're right  Did you get the Einstein reference? (I'll wait a while to see if anyone answers that portion.)

He actually wrote a book about Trixie:


----------



## sheiler1963 (Nov 23, 2011)

yes. Einstein was a character in the Koontz book 'The Watchers'.


----------



## MichelleR (Feb 21, 2009)

sheiler1963 said:


> yes. Einstein was a character in the Koontz book 'The Watchers'.


Yay!

***​
Bestselling author ... uses her own name and a pseudonym ... was plagiarized back when she was getting started by a (then) more famous author. Name the author ... and her pseudonym ... and the plagiarist.

Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk 2

Chad got it:


Spoiler



Nora Roberts, JD Robb, Janet Dailey.


----------



## MichelleR (Feb 21, 2009)

*New clues:*
_
She's written over 100 novels and -- In Death -- she will probably be well-remembered. (But we wish her a long life.)_

This goes with _Bestselling author ... uses her own name and a pseudonym ... was plagiarized back when she was getting started by a (then) more famous author. Name the author ... and her pseudonym ... and the plagiarist. _


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

Nora Roberts/J.D Robb
mmmm don't know the plagarist


----------



## MichelleR (Feb 21, 2009)

Chad Winters said:


> Nora Roberts/J.D Robb
> mmmm don't know the plagarist


Yep, yaaaaay! I'll let you have it. The plagiarist was a romance novelist named Janet Dailey.

***​
Jon, was Jeff right in his answer -- Ginsberg, beat?

***​
What do William Kent Krueger, John Sandford, Amanda Hocking, Steven Thayer, and Joanne Fluke all have in common?

Barbra got it:


Spoiler



Minnesota


----------



## Ciuri Di Badia (May 3, 2012)

she maybe a talented actor.. but when it comes to writing, she needs to put in a lot more


----------



## BarbraAnnino (Jan 27, 2011)

Born in Minnesota?


----------



## MichelleR (Feb 21, 2009)

BarbraAnnino said:


> Born in Minnesota?


LOL, I don't know -- but since the answer was basically Minnesota, this works.

Thanks, Barbra. 

***​
50 Shades of ____, by E.L. James

____ Joe, by John Grisham

Sacre ____, by Christopher Moore

The Beginner's _____, by Anne Tyler

Unnatural Acts, by Stuart ____

Fill in the blanks, and tell me what these books have in common. (At least for now.)

Answer from Brownskins:


Spoiler



50 Shades of Grey, by E.L. James

Calico Joe, by John Grisham

Sacre Bleu, by Christopher Moore

The Beginner's Goodbye, by Anne Tyler

Unnatural Acts, by Stuart Woods


----------



## MichelleR (Feb 21, 2009)

Added clue/semi-answer -- they're all on the NYT Bestseller List.


----------



## Brownskins (Nov 18, 2011)

50 Shades of Grey, by E.L. James

Calico Joe, by John Grisham

Sacre Bleu, by Christopher Moore

The Beginner's Goodbye, by Anne Tyler

Unnatural Acts, by Stuart Woods

_All of them had some of their works made into movies..._


----------



## MichelleR (Feb 21, 2009)

Brownskins said:


> 50 Shades of Grey, by E.L. James
> 
> Calico Joe, by John Grisham
> 
> ...


Yaaaay!

Boston born author who has had books made into movies directed by Clint Eastwood, Martin Scorsese, and Ben Affleck.

Name the author, and the movies.

Bonus: Name the critically acclaimed HBO TV show in which he had a cameo as a police officer.

Brownskins got it:


Spoiler



Dennis LeHane 
Movies Made - Gone, Baby, Gone, Mystic River, Shutter Island.
Bonus: The Wire


----------



## Brownskins (Nov 18, 2011)

Dennis LeHane - I only know because I am about to read one of his books.

Movies Made - Gone, Baby, Gone, Mystic River, Shutter Island, Moonlight Mile

Was the TV show "The Unit"?  (I saw some episodes but not all)


----------



## MichelleR (Feb 21, 2009)

Brownskins said:


> Dennis LeHane - I only know because I am about to read one of his books.
> 
> Movies Made - Gone, Baby, Gone, Mystic River, Shutter Island, Moonlight Mile
> 
> Was the TV show "The Unit"? (I saw some episodes but not all)


The show was The Wire. 

But "yep" on the main answers! Other than Moonlight Mile isn't a movie. 

***​
This writer has a quite popular series, and that series spawned another popular series -- where no one sparkles -- but there are, allegedly, "good times." She cameo'd as a customer at the local bar. (The characters on the show have been known to read her books.)

Author, TV series, name of bar.


----------

